# My new Tractor



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

I would sit out back and watch the old timer whack at them weeds for hours and wondered how boring that must be. I always had better things to do.
The old timer passed away a few weeks ago and his family came to town to get his affairs all in order. I talked with the family for a few hours and by the end of the conversation I was given the old timers tractor.
It's not so boring after all.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Dang... that's a nice looking unit 1944! Nice score! Be sure to add that to our tractor registry so we can put it up for a vote in our monthly tractor contest.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have a stressful career, hopping on the old tractor and mowing is far better at relieving stress than bending an elbow at the local watering hole. 

One thing I install on these old tractors is a deadman switch. Get one of the tether types from an ATV dealer. No safety switches in those days, and you want it to stop the engine if you get jostled out of the seat.

Enjoy the tractor. Also, loaded up with factory weights like that, it is quite valuable to a collector.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to the "N" club


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice tractor! Enjoy!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That ole girl still has lot moxie left in her...enjoy.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

2N made in 44? This is my dads old 1944 Farmall A, confirmed with it's serial number. Didn't know 2N types were made after the "A"s were made. ?? PJ


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Years of manufacture of the N series tractors were as follows:

Ford 9N….1939-1942
Ford 2N….1942-1947
Ford 8N….1947-1952


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Yes, by all means enjoy that 9N, treat her decent, and you will find she's nigh on indestructible.


----------

